# Ungoliath = It?



## DGoeij (Feb 17, 2002)

Just a thought, but what do you think? Is Stephen Kings It, inspired by the creature of Ungoliath?
Both evil, spider-like forms.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 17, 2002)

I may be really confused, but I thought "It" was about a clown... I saw the movie, I didin't read the book, so that might explain it.


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 18, 2002)

Compared to the book, the movie su**ed. But I'm quite sure that at the end even in the movie showed It as a (cardboard) spiderlike creature.

In the book, the idea was that the human mind portrayed It, when it had no longer the cover of Its disguises (like the clown and the werewolf), as a giant spider.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 23, 2002)

Maybe I'll try reading it some time. I'm not a big fan of Stephan King, and i only saw the movie because...well... i don't remember why I saw it. That was a long time ago.


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 24, 2002)

If you like a long and exciting story, It will be a thrill to read. But that happens to be my own opinion. 
We could have a vote on it:

Who doesn't like the book, Stephen Kings 'It'?

**silence**

Well, it looks like everybody likes it here. But of course, we're the only one around, and you do not have an opinion on the book yet.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Feb 24, 2002)

Definately read the books! They are the best. Don't be afraid to read the books again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and well you get the point. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 24, 2002)

I'll start reading it tomorrow! hmmm...I guess that would be later today... I just finished Cannibals and Kings (not very exciting). So I need a new book! I love starting new books!


----------



## Lorien (Feb 27, 2002)

Maybe King was inspired by the thought of Ungoliant-like creature as the "final creature" which the loser's club has to face.....


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 27, 2002)

Sounds good, I don't know. It was that kind of thought that pops up when you're doing something completely different.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 27, 2002)

I just started reading it yesterday, and it is already scary! 
i like it a lot! I never did like clowns... poor Georgie...and poor everyone in that book!


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 28, 2002)

Great!
It is scary. I couldn't stop reading until someone was either caught or got away clean, I felt the tension so good during reading.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

I stayed up almost all night last night reading it. I bet you can guess why i couldn't sleep! I have never been so scared from a book in my life! honestly! This morning in the shower I kept thinking there was something talking from the drain, and I kept thinking "No! I don't want to float!" 
Yeah, I know, I have an over active imagination!


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 5, 2002)

O boy. Last time I had something like that was when I read 1984 when visiting London. The combination of the atmosphere of the London City and this story gave me the creeps.

Sorry to have gotten you into this mess.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 5, 2002)

I would have been scared too! did you cry when you read 1984? I did a lot at the end... It was just so sad that he finally gave in. I wanted a happy ending! 
I like scary books though!


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday Courtney!

No, I didn't cry. Somehow I expected an ending like that. Too much nazi-films I guess. I felt paranoid when walking the empty dark streets of London. It really got to me there.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 6, 2002)

I have never been to London... never been out of the US. I'm at the part right now where they are all going back to Derry and keep remembering stuff. They built the dam too. It's not scary while I read it, but when it is dark and I can't sleep, it gets pretty scary!
(And, I had a great birthday, thanks!)


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 7, 2002)

It is a creep isn't it. 

I shouldn't be on this forum right now, to much e-mail I should be answering.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 7, 2002)

I don't get any decent e-mail, all i ever get are forwards! 
I haven't had any time to read today, i have had band practice since after school!


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 11, 2002)

Still looking under the bed and in the drain, just to be sure?

Which part are y reading by now?


----------



## Courtney (Mar 11, 2002)

I just got to the part where Bev is all happy and they had a great day and then, she got home, looks in the sink and there are voices of people she knows, and blood shoots out. I read that right before getting ready for bed! So I made my sister come with me in the bathroom while i washed my face and brushed my teeth, because I was too scared to go by myself!
I've never read any thing by Stephan King before so I'm really not used to books being this scary...


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 13, 2002)

Well 'It' is one of his masterpieces IMHO. You are being scared by the master himself (Stephen, if I'm not mistaken), so there's no need to feel silly.
You've met the King of Scare! (pun intended, sorry)


----------



## Courtney (Mar 13, 2002)

i like being scared from books! its better than from scary movies because you can tell what the people are thinking and just how scared they are! I haven't had a chance to read lately! too much homework!


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 14, 2002)

Why is it always that education keeps you from doing things you actually wish to do? 
I mean, I really like studying, but not always! Good luck on your homework, and please don't feel rushed by me.


----------



## Courtney (Mar 16, 2002)

i don't feel rushed by you! i just want to se how it ends! i saw the movie a long itme ago, but i don't remember the ending!
i hate school, there are so many things i want to do that i just dont have time for (like this forum- an hour just isn't enough!)


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 16, 2002)

Don't worry. IIRC The book ends different from the movie anyway.


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 16, 2002)

Do'h. What was IIRC again?


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 16, 2002)

IIRC: als ik het me goed herinner


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 18, 2002)

Et merci, Bill 

The original ending was totally unlike the movie, actually. But of course it was very hard to make a movie out of this book. Like many others


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 8, 2002)

IT has to be one of the best books I've read. The movie was OK, but you cant fit something like It on a channel owned by Disney.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 9, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Cyber. 

What do you mean by 'channel owned by Disney'?


----------



## CyberGhostface (Apr 9, 2002)

ABC, the channel which holds most of his miniseries, is owned by Disney.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 10, 2002)

Aha. Off course, on this side of the Atlantic, we don't get the chance much to see ABC. 
That explains the flaw in my knowledge.


----------

